# Mich. inmate who escaped arrested with prison worker



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mich. inmate who escaped arrested with prison worker
The Associated Press

BARAGA, Mich.- An inmate who escaped from a maximum security prison was arrested 160 miles away in Wisconsin with a female prison worker who police said had aided in his escape.


Garfield Lawson III, 35, escaped from the Baraga Maximum Correctional Facility on Saturday using a Department of Corrections food service truck. He was accompanied by Kathy Lynn Sleep, 42, who works in the prison's food service department, authorities said.

They were arrested without incident late Sunday at a motel in Rothschild, Wis., said Sgt. Jeremy Hunt of the Marathon County, Wis., Sheriff's Department. Both were being held in the Marathon County Jail pending extradition.

Marathon County deputies and Rothschild police located the pair after receiving a tip, Hunt said. Police said in a statement that Sleep was believed to have aided in Lawson's escape, but authorities did not elaborate.

The food service truck was found in a village just east of the prison in Baraga.

Lawson was sentenced to two life terms in 1999. One stemmed from charges related to a 1997 jail escape during which he took a deputy's gun, and the other stemmed from an incident in the Saginaw County Jail when Lawson and another inmate allegedly threatened guards with 5-inch metal shanks.


----------

